# catch me if you can



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

there was no way that Ruby was going to share her new toy with Harrison and Gabriel lol!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4WoL-BbET4&feature=plcp


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this lovely video. Wonderful way of exercising the dog and the children. ;D ;D


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Love it! beautiful country-side, too!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Those moves look familiar.  

Nice view. Do they get to run around back there too?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I have to agree! Great way to tire out Ruby and the kids


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, what a cute video! Ruby is engaging your boys in a great game of "keep away"! Looks like they are all having fun, but Ruby is having the MOST fun! ;D ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

SteelCityDozer said:


> Those moves look familiar.
> 
> Nice view. Do they get to run around back there too?


yep, the field that's in the background is where most of Ruby's training takes place ;D


----------

